# New TUG Classified Ad beta program



## lenox (Aug 23, 2006)

I received an e-mail from a current TUG member regarding TUG's classified ad beta program (with free ads) and I am certain that feedback would be helpful.  I am not certain, however, how useful (user friendly) the placement of new ads is.  It was a little difficult to place an ad.  I finally managed to find the link and post the ad, but was then notified of the cost of the ad.  Did I do something incorrectly?


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 23, 2006)

if you were notified about payment for an ad, then you placed the ad in the legacy classified system located here:

http://www.tug1.org/tugads/adshome.php3

These ads are always 10 dollars for 3 months (as will the ones we are testing eventually...just not until we are done testing).

The current free ads are only available via the BBS at the moment, and are located here

http://www.tugbbs.com/c_ads/index.php

There is also a large link at the top of every page on the BBS as well as the TUG homepage that takes you to the thread discussing the new free ad program at the moment.

I apologize for the confusion!


----------



## lenox (Aug 24, 2006)

*Post New Free Ad?*

I must be more computer illerate than I thought - I don't see how to post an ad from the TUG BBS.  Help!  When I click on the link it does take me to the newly posted classified ads, but there is no link on this page (or am I truly missing it) to post a new ad.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 24, 2006)

lenox said:
			
		

> I must be more computer illerate than I thought - I don't see how to post an ad from the TUG BBS.  Help!  When I click on the link it does take me to the newly posted classified ads, but there is no link on this page (or am I truly missing it) to post a new ad.



That is because you are logged in as a Guest Lenox,  only TUG members can post in the new classified ad section for free.

If you are indeed a TUG member and are just being listed as a guest...you can fix that by following the instructions in this thread:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53


----------

